# Beautiful but deadly



## roscoe p.coletrane (Aug 19, 2013)

Came across Mr. Copperhead while bushhogging on a small field last year


----------



## Hoss (Aug 19, 2013)

They are pretty, but I do like to keep my distance.

Hoss


----------



## roscoe p.coletrane (Aug 19, 2013)

I didn't come off the tractor for this shot I watched him for bout 5 minutes before he ever moved on.... to his other life ..lol


----------



## rip18 (Aug 23, 2013)

Now that one sure has a gorgeous pattern!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Aug 26, 2013)

I know this.....they don't like to be "encouraged" to have their photo taken....they will charge rather than retreat....

don't ask me how I came by this info......


----------

